# Tea Tree Oil Recipe



## Rusty Hills Farm (Mar 24, 2010)

My recipe has been tweaked a bit based on FatBeeMan's videos on the subject. This is what I currently use:

Bee Tonic Concentrate

In a blender combine:
1 cup water
1 teaspoon tea tree oil 
1 teaspoon lemongrass oil
1 teaspoon spearmint oil 

Blend until thoroughly emulsified, approximately 5 minutes. Pour into a ½ gal jug and add water to make 2 quarts. (Do not heat EOs, as this causes the oil to dissipate.) This is the concentrate and will keep for months.

To feed:
Add 1 cup concentrate to 1 gal. cooled 1:1 sugar syrup. Feed once a week for 3-4 weeks spring and fall.


Just remember to clean the blender thoroughly after mixing because EOs can ruin your blender seals otherwise.

HTH

Rusty


----------



## UTvolshype (Nov 26, 2012)

I warm up a cup of honey and mix the tea tree oil and pepperment oil in the honey then add to a gallon of sugar 1:1 or 2:1 depending on the time of year. This is feedback honey from extractor clean up or cappings.


----------



## Michael1964 (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you for posting this guys..


----------



## Connie1 (Jun 19, 2013)

How do you apply it?


----------



## nubee (Nov 18, 2011)

How do you apply it?

Add 1 cup of concentrate and to 1 gallon of sugar water and feed to your bees.


----------



## nubee (Nov 18, 2011)

Go Vols!! Go Butch!!


----------



## Rusty Hills Farm (Mar 24, 2010)

Connie1 said:


> How do you apply it?


Mixed into 1:1 sugar syrup and fed in a feeder. There are a variety of feeders that will do the job--the jar on the inner cover, in a hive top feeder, in plastic bags on the frames--whatever method you usually use to feed your bees. Just don't add it to hot syrup as the heat can dissipate the oil.

HTH

Rusty


----------

